# slow worms



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Slow worms in the garden today.
Nice to see them doing well.


----------



## citronella (Dec 15, 2009)

You lucky beggar. I am jealous. :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Me too, I think this is the only native reptile that I haven't seen, some people seem to have gardens infested with them!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

citronella said:


> You lucky beggar. I am jealous. :lol2:


i agree never seen one in real life they are great little creatures


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful slowies!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Fantastic pics! 

Haven't seen one for a few years now in the wild.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice indeed: victory:


----------

